# error codes



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

what does this mean?

BTC
B2607


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

I think it is this: B2607 STEERING LOCK RELAY?

Searched & found it here:NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club > Car won't start after battery died. Please help

Dave.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

No steering wheel lock problems anymore.

Mine does not lock (keep it this way).


----------

